# Where can I find ends for coaxial cables that are no longer in use?



## Green972 (Mar 8, 2013)

We just switched out cable connection(which is no longer accepted) to an internet connection for everything(phone/tv) and we have a lot of coaxial cables that are just sitting there unplugged. We cannot remove them because our internet goes out. We just have to find coaxial ends for them to stop any open connection. 

Does anyone know where I can purchase such ends, I have seen coaxial ends but they are spiky ends. But coaxial cables are spiky as well, so I don't know how spiky goes into spiky..it's not possible. 

Can anyone help me find ends for coaxial cables. If you know what I mean.

Thank you!


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

Hi really not sure what your trying to do. if your not using the cables should not be a reason to have them laying out with nothing hook to them. i do not see why your internet will goes out if you remove them since they are already unplugged. but you could just put an adapter on the ends so the prong not in the open. TNC Female to QMA Male Adapter Nickel Plated Brass (fieldcomponents.com) you could also just use electrical tape and wrap the ends.


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

your post is a bit confusing, for clarification, are you wanting to get some sort of cover for the ends on cables you are not using. If so, just use electrical tape.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Do you mean this?


----------



## kendallt (Feb 21, 2007)

you need terminators and couplers.
try here:
10Base2 Connectors - PacificCable.com - 1-800-931-3133.


Edit: OOPS ! I linked to wrong connector and terminators.

Edit 2: threaded ends are normally for video signals, network will have one end with two slanted grooves that mate with two pins on the other connector


----------



## Green972 (Mar 8, 2013)

Yes, just something for the ends, because a company told us that leaving an open coaxial cable could cause connection problems, so we need to close/terminate the signal on the unused end. 
Thank you.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Really don't understand. Why wouldn't the one showing both ends in Post # 4 not work? Even as Sobeit suggested, electrical tape.


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

Still do not know why just don’t just remove cable since not hooked to anything


----------



## Green972 (Mar 8, 2013)

The coaxial cables have been removed, but they're on a splitter, so there are still ends showing. The entire cable that goes throughout the house cannot be removed, as it's needed for internet. I just need to remove the ones that will not be used anymore. (We had several coaxial cables connected to multiple devices).
I'll try purchasing the ends mentioned to cover the splitter/coaxial cables. Didn't say they wouldn't work.


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

Cheaper to just tape them up


----------



## Green972 (Mar 8, 2013)

The reason why I do not tape them up is because the cable company said the ends need to be terminated/closed to prevent signal problems with other devices.


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

then just unscrew the unused cables from the splitter.


----------



## HavFun (Oct 26, 2009)

Green972 said:


> We just switched out cable connection(which is no longer accepted) to an internet connection for everything(phone/tv) and we have a lot of coaxial cables that are just sitting there unplugged. We cannot remove them because our internet goes out. We just have to find coaxial ends for them to stop any open connection.
> 
> Does anyone know where I can purchase such ends, I have seen coaxial ends but they are spiky ends. But coaxial cables are spiky as well, so I don't know how spiky goes into spiky..it's not possible.
> 
> ...


Remove unused cables from the Splitter and install devices like these on the splitter where no cables are connected. You should NOT leave cables connected to the splitter when they are 
not being used.


----------



## kendallt (Feb 21, 2007)

Yes, those are the terminators referenced in an earlier post


----------

